# Microsoft Word, wysiwyg und das Geheimnis der unsichtbaren Magie/HTML Tags



## Tim C. (6. Februar 2004)

*edited @ 10:07 | mit den normalen <textarea>s war doch alles in Ordnung*


Ich falle langsam echt vom Glauben (hatte ich jemals einen ?  ) ab.

Habt ihr jemals versucht einen Text aus Word via Kopieren und Einfügen, in einen Online WYSIWYG Editor zu kopieren, der auf contentEditable=true basiert ?

Klar man sieht in seinem Eingabefeld den Text, den man auch in Word hatte, speichert man diesen dann allerdings in eine DB und betrachtet  sich den Eintrag, so eröffnet sich einem das vollständige Spektrum proprietärer Schwachsinns Tags, die jeglichen sinnvollen Gebrauch verhindern.

Im Konkreten heisst das für mich:

- Fügt man also Texte aus Word via Copy&Paste in den Online WYSIWYG Editor ein und speichert dieses, so weigert sich der Editor, die Inhalte nochmal zu laden und "verabschiedet" sich mit einem JavaScript Fehler.

Somit ist momentan die einzige Möglichkeit, die Texte aus Word direkt in die Webumgebung zu portieren, diese zunächst via Copy und Paste in den Windows Editor zu packen und dort erneut zu kopieren und erst dann in die Weboberfläche einzugeben.

*Nun meine Frage:* Was zum Henker kann ich dagegen tun. Das ist der größte Klopps, den sich MS bis dato in meinem Aufgabenfeld geleistet hat. Ich will doch nichts weiter aus Word kopieren, als den blanken Text.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Februar 2004)

Bist du da sicher? .... benutzt du in deinem Editor zufällig das DHTMLEDIT-Active-X-Control?... da ist das nämlich normal, ... ansonsten kann ich mir das garnicht vorstellen..... ein stinknormales <textarea> ohne alles ? ...gleich mal gucken
---------------------------------------------------------------------
TEST:
Knallroter fetter Testtext aus Word mit Trekkie-Font ;o)
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Also hier passiert nix


----------



## Tim C. (6. Februar 2004)

Sorry, mein Fehler, da ich die vom "Kunden" gegebene Fehlerbeschreibung falsch eingeordnet hatte.

Das ganze Problem bezieht sich lediglich, auf den WYSIWYG Editor, der über einen IFrame mit contentEditable arbeitet. Mit Active-X hat das ganze allerdings gänzlich wenig zu tun.

*edit:* habe mal den Threadtitel, sowie den Ausgangspost überarbeitet, da es ja doch nur um den iFrame mit contentEditable ging.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Februar 2004)

Jo.. habs probiert,..es liegt nicht an Word, es liegt am formatierten Text aus allen möglichen Anwendungen. Du kannst auch hier ein Stück Beitrag kopieren und dort einfügen, sogar die Smileys erscheinen dann 

Das lässt sich aber bestimmt irgendwie umgehen, mann muss ja eigentlich aus dem gepasteten Text nur die Tags entfernen... mal nachschauen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Februar 2004)

So könnt es gehen.. bei mir tuts das jedenfalls .... im <iframe>

```
<script type="text/Jscript">
var eObj;
function mrProper()
{
var rng1 = eObj.selection.createRange();rng2=eObj.body.createTextRange();
str1=eObj.body.createTextRange();str1.setEndPoint('EndToStart',rng1);str1=String(str1.htmlText);
str2=eObj.body.createTextRange();str2.setEndPoint('StartToEnd',rng1);str2=String(str2.htmlText);
eObj.body.innerHTML='';setTimeout("eObj.body.innerHTML=str1+eObj.body.innerText+str2",100);
}
function catchPE()
{
eObj=iView.document;eObj.body.onpaste=mrProper;
}window.onload=catchPE;
</script>
```


----------

